# Gingerbread maybe coming!



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Samsung mesmerized users may be getting official GB. Check it out. http://t.co/VBIEPn9


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Neato...

Certain people here already have the USCC and CS Gingerbread releases. They're still working the kinks out on it though.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was hoping that was the case  but figured I would throw it out for those that didn't know. Looks like the future of mes/showcase development just keeps getting brighter. LoL. Good stuff.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

add144 said:


> Neato...
> 
> Certain people here already have the USCC and CS Gingerbread releases. They're still working the kinks out on it though.


I thought it was just the CS leak?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Hopefully that will help with some issues for mesmerize and fascinate once JT gets it, at least some minor things.


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

Its out today, samsung kies will update it to gingerbread, and the service shops have access to the flashable rom (which will work with odin). Typically im on vacation.. Ffs


----------



## mrhanman (Jul 21, 2011)

Out today for CS or USCC? Officially?


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

"mrhanman said:


> Out today for CS or USCC? Officially?


USCC unless my part time partner in crime misread it.. Said he will download the rom and ill swing by and copy it to my phone sd card.. Might not be till tomorrow tho so I wouldnt be suprised if its posted before that.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

The more copies the better. Especially if we can get one for Odin. That would rock.


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

I will be getting the odinable tar tomorrow, however with Hurricane Irene zeroing in, uploading it will be low on my priority list unfortunatly. Will keep u posted.


----------



## chuban7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Once we get source we can get some of the minor issues paned out


----------



## jsnines (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this something all USCC users can download now? I went back to stock and plugged into keis...but no go?


----------

